# Closest/Best WMA new North Fulton County



## Enyalius11 (Mar 19, 2014)

Title says it all, having difficulty really navigating the closest WMA's to me. So far I believe Paulding and Sheffield are the closest. Any others I should consider?


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Mar 19, 2014)

Go here. Very useful.

http://www.georgiaoutdoormap.com


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 19, 2014)

The closest is not always the bestest!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 19, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> The closest is not always the bestest!


Unless your me. Then it is


----------



## Enyalius11 (Mar 20, 2014)

awesome website, thanks much!


----------



## honeydoo (Apr 8, 2014)

For what its worth;

Allatoona WMA is about hunted out.

Berry WMA has a boatload of deer and they are generous with the quota draws, if you put in for the Berry Quota you will get drawn but the fact that it is an active timber harvest area has resulted in some of the thickest darned cover I have ever seen. It is bloody difficult to find a decent place to hunt where you don't have to blaze a trail in. I have shot several deer there and truth be told it was more luck than skill.

Paulding Forest is about the same as Allatoona, give it a few more years and you'll be lucky to scare up anything.

I like J.L. Lester & Arrowhead but they have very limited hunting dates. 

Sheffield is just ok.

I will be moving further afield next year.


----------



## Gerrik (May 16, 2014)

^ this. I see deer almost every time I'm at any of the mountain WMA's fishing. Several bears as well. I've seen deer at McGraw Ford while small game hunting, but not during deer season. Saw several at Berry last year, out of arrow range. If you're in Sandy Springs, pm me. I'm right near you in Norcross. I'll gladly show you around the few places I've found last couple seasons.


----------

